# 2 baby stoats



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Found this when I was looking at another YouTube vid (Bazza Bingo in fact). I just thought it is so lovely.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

How do you know that they are stoats and not weasels?

They are weasely recognised!

Otherwise they'd be stoatally different.

Sorry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Groan, Graham 

That was lovely Jan. We had a stoat visiting our pond and setting the moorhens off making an awful racket. I did not know that they liked water though. Now I think back I had seen something swimming across the pond years ago and assumed it was a mink but could have been an otter. Now I know that stoats like water perhaps it was a stoat?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeh...sorry about that Pat!

Years ago back when I was playing golf, we were on a course waiting to tee off and a weasel/stoat/pine martin ran across the fairway as bold as brass carrying a dead bird in it's mouth which was several sizes bugger than itself!

It's the only time I have seen one of them in the wild.

Slightly different to the mohoosive brown bear that ran across the road in front of me when I was touring the USA a number of years ago


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Beware the bear Grr.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

A neighbour found these in her garage. If you look closely they are riddles with fleas. Sadly another neighbour despatched them.

Ray.


----------

